# Crosse & Blackwell pot



## RelicRaker (Mar 17, 2019)

Was digging at a new site today. Not the honey hole i'd hoped, but there was some cool stuff. The best was this complete Crosse & Blackwell Anchovy Paste pot. Am guessing 1880s.


----------



## shotdwn (Mar 17, 2019)

Nice anchovy paste pot. That would make the dig worth while in my opinion.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 17, 2019)

That's a nice one!  I don't see a lot of those transfer-printed pots being found in the US.


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks guys. Was surprised to find it intact. Am guessing the soft ashy fill protected it.


----------

